
Understanding Singapore’s Different Types of Street Suffixes - sohkamyung
https://remembersingapore.org/2018/08/15/singapore-street-suffixes/
======
jessaustin
_For example, at Bedok’s Eastwood Estate, there are Eastwood Road, Eastwood
Drive, Eastwood Green, Eastwood Place, Eastwood Terrace, Eastwood Walk and
Eastwood Way.

Likewise, for Springleaf Garden Estate, along Upper Thomson Road, it has a
total of 11 local access roads, namely Springleaf Road, Springleaf Avenue,
Springleaf Crescent, Springleaf Drive, Springleaf Garden, Springleaf Height,
Springleaf Lane, Springleaf Link, Springleaf Rise, Springleaf Walk and
Springleaf View._

This scheme has the potential for some confusion.

